
Show HN: Headlinr, an app that groups news stories by common topics using ML - salmonfamine
http://headlinr.herokuapp.com/
======
salmonfamine
Click on the bubbles to zoom in and see individual stories.

We're still having problems with massive bubbles. Feel free to submit issues
or PR's on the GitHub:
[https://github.com/dgarrick/headliner](https://github.com/dgarrick/headliner)

